# YOUTUBE video capture- can it be done?



## kaaos

I want to download a clip from youtube so that i can burn it to a dvd. its a clip of a buddy of mine drunker than a skunk

youtube works of flashplayer so can flash be captured and downloaded?

*EDIT:*

Ok i did a google and did find flash?screen capture progs..

i cant find any freeware ones. im only going to use this a couple of times so i dont want to shell out $25 bucks.

arethere any freeware progs out there?


----------



## lister

Try these - no software, just add the clip url and enter, then 'save as'

http://videodownloader.net/

(a firefox extension is available for the above site here . . .
https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/ )

http://keepvid.com/


----------



## kaaos

lister said:


> Try these - no software, just add the clip url and enter, then 'save as'
> 
> http://videodownloader.net/
> 
> (a firefox extension is available for the above site here . . .
> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2390/ )
> 
> http://keepvid.com/


awsome! thanks!!


----------



## DoubleHelix

The "burning to DVD" part is a separate step since you'll be downloading a flash video. You need to somehow convert it to a DVD player movie type format. Unless you were just referring to burning a video file as a data file for playback on another computer.


----------



## hewee

Flash programs here.

http://www.browsertools.net/

There is Flash Saving Plugin and SWF Opener that is nice having to view the flash you save and it lets you see them full screen too. Plus you can have your flash plugin disabled like I do when online and still watch the flash you saved on your computer using SWF Opener.


----------



## lister

The links I posted often allow flash video to be saved as avi files, so it is a simple step to convert to DVD.


----------



## blaqDeaph

I've been using the firefox extension for a while now, and it works great, go forit!


----------



## hewee

I got in a email 



 and I be darn if I can find a way to save it. All I can do at most is save the flash shortcut.

The link is down right now too but was ok. The monkeys are working on it. 

500 Internal Server Error

Sorry, something went wrong.

A team of highly trained monkeys has been dispatched to deal with this situation. In any case, please report this incident to customer service.


----------

